# Cork Bark and Cork Tubes?



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Where does everyone buy this?
I'd be looking for a large amount of mixed cork tubes and various size pieces of cork bark...Any ideas where to gather this or buy it?

Thanks


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure BlackJungle has it (or firn tree bark, one of the 2)


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Search the sponsors or the link section to the left . There are alot of people who sell it .


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Jungle no longer stocks it because their importer stopped bringing in virgin cork bark, orchidmix.com is a good place to get it and all of you other substrate and background supplies for a good price.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Bob, now I know where to get some also! Because I like the look and I was planning on getting some as well.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Just had a look at black jungle and it's not exactly what I'm looking for and it's pretty expensive if a person were to buy all individual pieces like that.

I'll have a look at the sponsors here.
If you can list some of them it would make it quicker hehe 
thx


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't find the cork pieces on this site?
It was mainly all orchid supplies, duh but I didn't find cork tubes or cork pieces.



bobberly1 said:


> Black Jungle no longer stocks it because their importer stopped bringing in virgin cork bark, orchidmix.com is a good place to get it and all of you other substrate and background supplies for a good price.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Dendroboard.com - Sponsors


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Just ran through all the sponsors and didn't find cork tubes from anyone hehe.
I did find lots of insects from ed's fly meat though, hopefully he will be able to ship to Canada, at least ship the supplies.

So...still no cork tubes or cork pieces


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ziggi said:


> I didn't find the cork pieces on this site?
> It was mainly all orchid supplies, duh but I didn't find cork tubes or cork pieces.


They're under the potting materials sections. Lots of other frogger related stuff in there too.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

As a side note, I've been looking for some cork tube as well. I've had some success at finding the cork tube, but shipping was a beast. I had someone quote me $7 per pound for the cork bark and $47 to ship it to me....


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

What do you know i've been looking as well. But 47 to ship it are you kiddin!!! thats a joke!


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Crazy!
I want to make the vivs look good and functional, but I don't want to make myself broke lol. If it was $47 to ship to you, can you imagine shipping it to Canada now!


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I get mine from Oak Hill Gardens in Illinois, other suppliers and this one can be found on orchidmall.com.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

My local pet store has cork tubes but i think they are priced at $15/lb. They are great looking and very large, maybe too large for most viv's. I know that didn't help, but maybe I could purchase and ship to you if all else fails? I dunno, just trying to be helpful. 
Thom O.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Thom,

Very helpful indeed.
I'm looking for cork tubes for 2 36x18 vivs so they'd need to be fairly large anyways. $15/lbs is decent considering I don't think cork weights all that much so you must get a good amount for $15?

Do you have pictures of pieces you may have purchased in the past?

Thanks!



inflight said:


> My local pet store has cork tubes but i think they are priced at $15/lb. They are great looking and very large, maybe too large for most viv's. I know that didn't help, but maybe I could purchase and ship to you if all else fails? I dunno, just trying to be helpful.
> Thom O.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I have not purchased any tubes, only slabs. I will try to get pictures of what they have along with prices, most likely Monday. I want to say that they are anywhere from 18-24 inches long, one i can put my arm inside. Most likely Monday I will have time to do all this for you. Maybe I can even find out where she gets them and buy wholesale, doubt it, but i'll try.
Thom O.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is a picture of a piece that I purchased a long time ago. This piece is 18"L and 6"W I'm working on putting my viv back together, only problem is that the styrofoam background is top heavy and leans forward, think I could silicone the foam background to the glass?,super glue? Any suggesstions?
Thom O.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/supplies-topmenu-25/54-wood-cork-tubes

Thats the tubes


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

bruce said:


> I get mine from Oak Hill Gardens in Illinois, other suppliers and this one can be found on orchidmall.com.


i'd like to give you a big thanks about the cork. I live right by there and never knew they selled cork. the price really isn't too bad either.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks so much bud!
Don't go out of your way on Monday if it's not convenient for you though!
I'm in no rush!

Thanks!



inflight said:


> I have not purchased any tubes, only slabs. I will try to get pictures of what they have along with prices, most likely Monday. I want to say that they are anywhere from 18-24 inches long, one i can put my arm inside. Most likely Monday I will have time to do all this for you. Maybe I can even find out where she gets them and buy wholesale, doubt it, but i'll try.
> Thom O.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks  I must be blind!



CHuempfner said:


> http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/supplies-topmenu-25/54-wood-cork-tubes
> 
> Thats the tubes


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Are we forgetting my link? $5.50/lb


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

You bet not 
I contacted them for sizes and availability and shipping to my place.
Thanks


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm sorry that I haven't had time to get any info to you. I have spent the week traveling to and from Cornell, my macaw is sick. I will try to help you out when i get the chance if you still need me to.
Thom O


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Take your time please!
Take care of your Macaw first and formost.
Best of luck! I would love to one day have a large bird.
Maybe you can provide some recommendations then


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I was at the pet store yesterday and the smallest tube (aprox. 20 inches long and 8inch diameter) cost $45. Who knew cork could weigh so much but at $11.99/lb it adds up quick.
As for my macaw,he turned out to be a she, waiting for biopsy results as to what the mass inside her was, i'm guessing cancer, I had to euthanize her yesterday.Thankfully I have pictures and video to remember her at her best!
Thom O.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Hehe,
Yesh I guess it's quite the price.
Not really worth it really.

Sorry for your macaw .


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I definately understand your frustration. My best luck of haveing good looking cork tubes came from visiting Petsmart, and Petco. Looking through the Zoomed stuff. But I did just pass this site Virgin Cork Bark Flats - Building Supplies & Decor - Products they have tubes also. 
Here's another link to some that you can see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/79237-virgin-cork-bark-flat-tubes.html
Orchid growing supplies, bonsai and orchid humidity trays, orchid stakes, orchid rhizome clips, wire plant hangers, and orchid wire products. I have bought some from this site but unless you can see it before you buy. You have a high chance of disappointment. I still used 2 of 4 pieces, so that's not too bad for buying blind. Hope this helped.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Pm me i can get you whatever you need with cork.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

kevin575 said:


> I definately understand your frustration. My best luck of haveing good looking cork tubes came from visiting Petsmart, and Petco. Looking through the Zoomed stuff. But I did just pass this site Virgin Cork Bark Flats - Building Supplies & Decor - Products they have tubes also.
> Here's another link to some that you can see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/79237-virgin-cork-bark-flat-tubes.html
> Orchid growing supplies, bonsai and orchid humidity trays, orchid stakes, orchid rhizome clips, wire plant hangers, and orchid wire products. I have bought some from this site but unless you can see it before you buy. You have a high chance of disappointment. I still used 2 of 4 pieces, so that's not too bad for buying blind. Hope this helped.


Just an FYI the last post in this thread was from 2009... I'm pretty sure the issue was resolved. The search function is great but this same topic has been addressed much more recently and your input would have been more relevant on one of those threads.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Didnt even realize lol

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------

